# Ram Machinery band saw parts



## martyb (Oct 6, 2017)

I acquired a Ram Machinery14" bandsaw, model 0067. It was built in 1985, and I think that company is no longer in business. 
I'm looking for the table assembly for it. Harbor freight sells a Central Machinery bandsaw ,its the carbon copy of the one I have, but I called them , they said they don't carry parts and the Central Machinery co. are very hard to deal with. 
Would anyone have any idea where I coudl get a table assembly for this bandsaw??


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Marty and welcome. I was hoping this was a question about tires or bearings. A table could be tough to find.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

There was a model of bandsaw that was marketed by a multitude of companies. Yours is probably one of them. Like Charles said, a table is going to be a bit difficult to find. Wheels, tires, bearings, table mounts, were still available not too long ago. There is a vendor here in Kitchener,ON,CA that I was in contact with about mine. 

Trademaster Tools & Machinery Ltd.
519-622-0510
www.trademasterltd.com | Trademaster Tools & Machinery Official Website


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

If you are only missing the table and still have the Trunnions you can build a table.
Use Baltic birch or laminated mdf.
.


----------



## martyb (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks Brian, I'll check into it!
I probably need tires & bearings but i thought I better look for a table first!


----------



## martyb (Oct 6, 2017)

No, I don't have the trunnions either, I do have the mount the trunnions mount to. I guess I need the whole assembly.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Try looking into Grizzly 14 of about the same age. Alot of these kind of saws were branded under various names..


----------



## martyb (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks!
I just downloaded a Grizzly model g0555 ultimate 14" bandsaw manual. The trunnion & table look pretty much like the one I need!!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

As does my Trademaster. As I mentioned, this saw was branded for several manufacturers. I've attached a couple files that might be of some help. They are in PDF format, so you will need Adobe reader to look at them.

Tires are available from many sources. Ebay and Amazon have lots to choose from. I got a set from a company in Florida.. trying to find them, but I've saved them to my secret place and I forgot where it was.  Rockler also sells them. Bearings should be universal, and available anywhere that bearings are sold. Should be a number on them for cross reference. 

For proper setup, altho you are a long way from there, check Alex Snodgrass out. Either on youtube or at Carter Products. Excelent tutorial.


----------



## martyb (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks again Brian for this wealth of info!! the tutorial was excellent! 
I will check out some sites and see if I can get a bandsaw table!

Thanks again


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember some time ago, a member put a file in the library showing many bandsaws that were made by the same manufacturer....

I believe they were 14"???


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

jw2170 said:


> I remember some time ago, a member put a file in the library showing many bandsaws that were made by the same manufacturer....
> 
> I believe they were 14"???


Pretty sure that's the one I posted for him.. I got it from here originally as someone was kind enough to point it out to me when I bought mine and was looking for help.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Another possible solution I just found would be to fabricate a table, like this one. It was made from Cherry, but I'm sure other types would suffice. Of course, you would still need to source the trunions, but I think they are still available.


----------



## jimcl (Nov 10, 2017)

*Ram Band saw*

I have a Ram band saw model 0067 Mfg 1985. Yesterday the upper adjustment arm broke. It is made of cast pot metal. I do not think that I can fine replacement parts for this. The rest of the saw is in fine shape. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------

